

Startup Crowdfunding is Here - daegloe
http://www.startribune.com/local/yourvoices/143585176.html

======
kls
I asked this question a few days ago but did not get a response. Does anyone
know of a company that is working to deliver a platform for the new
crowdfunding laws? I have not seen anything that says Kickstart will pivot
into it, but I assume that they will, but I would like to know if their are
companies working on delivering a platform for it now that it looks to be a
reality.

